# Floating the Hocking River?



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

I won't have a lot of time to hunt this year and am new to waterfowl hunting as it is....

I think that floating the hocking in my canoe or kayak may be my best bet this year. Never floated for ducks or geese before and was hoping for resources or tips on what to expect. Also if anyone knows if the hocking(north) is even worth floating that would be helpful. I'm guessing shots are a bit longer while floating since the birds will probably see you coming? 

Maybe there is a river floating website you guys know of that gives tips?


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

i have never done it.... if you learn to hunt them.... the right way you dont need to float the river ....find there feeding spot ......


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

I go to hocking college and floating it can be really productive on woodies and every once in a while you will jump a couple big ducks


----------



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

thanks

i have permission on some fields...but permission on lakes or marshes in southeast ohio is tough to find. i have a couple lake options,but others hunt there too and pressure seems to ruin duck hunting fast.

field hunting seems to be hit or miss.

so what time of day is best to float a river or creek? do you paddle or is it bes to have current to push you along so you can be ready to shoot?


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

collegekid said:


> thanks
> 
> i have permission on some fields...but permission on lakes or marshes in southeast ohio is tough to find. i have a couple lake options,but others hunt there too and pressure seems to ruin duck hunting fast.
> 
> ...


a good friend lives down there so there a lot of spots that dont even see a hunter all year 

again learn how to find them ... you might as well just walk up on them in a park ....dont be lazy put some time on the road ... find a spot or 2 

try asking some one to take you out on a layout hunt to show you how its done right... it can not be safe to just start blasting on a small river ....you never know who or what up there ...just my 2 pennys


----------



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

I know how to layout hunt and will continue to do so, just wanted to try hunting bodies of water.

Is floating a river not considered a good/fair way to hunt waterfowl? And when you say places that only see a few hunters are you talkin public land? I found a public spot tonight that might not get too much pressure from the sign...only 15 or 20 spent shells on the ground so maybe it will produce for a while.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

i did a ton of float hunts when I was at OU. Ive floated everything from Logan to the Ohio River. You just have to get out and find the stretches you like. Some hold a lot more than others. Im not sure how you can do a float hunt with one guy since you will need 2 vehicles? Regardless of what others may say, I think float hunting the hocking is a lot of fun. You get to see some awesome stretches of river, its still pretty tough to sneak in close enough on the birds and youre always doing something.

Just remember if you shoot a bird and its still moving on the water, keep on shooting till its dead. Those birds will dive every single time if you let them and you will never see them again and a bird was just wasted as a result.


----------

